
California’s ‘Pro-Worker’ Law Is Killing Jobs Left and Right - rahuldottech
https://www.dailysignal.com/2020/01/07/californias-pro-worker-law-is-killing-jobs-left-and-right/
======
eiji
A 'The Heritage Foundation' mouthpiece.

